

Tesla Powerwall Battery Economics: Almost There - rpwverheij
http://rameznaam.com/2015/04/30/tesla-powerwall-battery-economics-almost-there/

======
rpwverheij
I liked his post "Why Energy Storage is About to Get Big, and Cheap". In this
article he says that Tesla Storage is not quite cheap enough for most to buy
on a purely cost-benefit basis, yet. But it will be in 3 to 5 years, if not
sooner. I find that really exiting. I'm wondering if they will be able to keep
the supply up with the demand once this really becomes a smart cost effective
move for a lot of people. Even with the huge battery factory Tesla is
building.

~~~
marvel_boy
Yes, it's really exciting. I'm convinced that this kind of storage will open
big new markets.

